# Whats in Salt Lake guys? mims



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

salt lake used to be slap full of shad during the runs, and on the edges were plenty of bass. havent fished it in prolly 10 years now. six mile creek is full of mud fish, but when the water is really high it makes for a fun run. I have been from 6 mile to highway50 a few times when the water was high. lots of places to stop along the way and have a beer (that you bring) and look at nature, but not much else.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

you never tell me to drink a beer and I am older then him :-[


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

my beer is your beer i dont drink


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok. I laughed. Another spot Chopper is that little creek just South of OakHill that US1 crosses. LR and I fished it all the way to the Indian River. The edges all held promise, but we fished it during the rain season so there was almost no salinity. I bet it's better now.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Ok.  I laughed.  Another spot Chopper is that little creek just South of OakHill that US1 crosses.  LR and I fished it all the way to the Indian River.  The edges all held promise, but we fished it during the rain season so there was almost no salinity.  I bet it's better now.


that is turnbil creek. if you follow it all teh way from the north indian river to the end it is fresh water, thats about a 1/2 mile from us1. regardless i caught my first redfish in that creek right under the train tracks.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Eatme and I have tore up the redfish in turnbil creek!! I love fishing that place. I also hooked up with a nice size tarpon just passed the train tracks underneath the trees. Also a lot of deer and hogs in the marsh and hammocks along side it.


----------

